# Hyatt Aspen? Still in the Hyatt system?



## bdurstta

Somewhere stated (not here) that Hyatt is dropping the Aspen property?  Is that true? We won’t be able to use points to book anymore?  Any updates?

Barbaras


----------



## travelhacker

So just reporting back what's on the Facebook thread. 

It sounds like there will be a vote on 9/3.

I have NO idea how binding the vote is. I think the HPP program owns somewhere around 30% of the weeks at the Hyatt Grand Aspen, and in the case of removing a management company, I don't think a simple majority rules. It would certainly be a messy situation.

I haven't gone through the brain damage of reading through all the legal documents. Does anyone have more info?

Personally, I'll be shocked if anything actually changes.


----------



## Mongoose

I saw this post as well.  I imagine there are some deed holders that paid six figures for their sky weeks that want out.  That being said I would be surprised if they have the votes.


----------



## Sapper

Interesting. I would be surprised if this passes. Hyatt holds 30%, they hold the proxies of another %, and some % of deed holders will vote to stay in the Hyatt system because they see value in it.


----------



## echino

If the owners really vote not to renew management contract with Hyatt / Marriott, what then happens to the weeks owned by HPP trust? I guess HPP will continue owning it and consequently Hyatt Portfolio points owners will continue paying maintenance fees on those underlying weeks, but will no longer have access to book those weeks?


----------



## dayooper

echino said:


> If the owners really vote not to renew management contract with Hyatt / Marriott, what then happens to the weeks owned by HPP trust? I guess HPP will continue owning it and consequently Hyatt Portfolio points owners will continue paying maintenance fees on those underlying weeks, but will no longer have access to book those weeks?


 
I know it’s Hyatt, there was a resort that removed HGVC as manager of the resort. The HGVC deed owners were grandfathered into the system. They can use the system as before. The issue is if they sell the deed, it can’t be enrolled back into HGVC. Could something like that happen?


----------



## echino

dayooper said:


> I know it’s Hyatt, there was a resort that removed HGVC as manager of the resort. The HGVC deed owners were grandfathered into the system. They can use the system as before. The issue is if they sell the deed, it can’t be enrolled back into HGVC. Could something like that happen?



The issue here is not with deeded owners. They will be able to use their deeded weeks as before. The issue is with HPP trust.


----------



## vacationtime1

If the HPP trust owns weeks, a change in the management company wouldn't by itself affect the trust's ownership of those weeks; owners (beneficiaries of the trust) would still have access to them under the terms of the trust. 

However, the trust almost certainly has the right to buy and sell weeks, so the trust could sell those weeks and substitute Hyatt-managed weeks into the trust to replace them.


----------



## Sapper

Anyone know if the vote happened yesterday?  If so, what was the outcome?


----------



## travelhacker

Sapper said:


> Anyone know if the vote happened yesterday?  If so, what was the outcome?


Someone is reporting the following on the facebook page:

They reached the necessary votes to not renew with Hyatt (despite 20% of the unit weeks being owned by the Portfolio system).

They intend to not renew with Hyatt. They have narrowed down to two different management groups. Allegedly the change will be effective 12/15.

They will need to honor any reservations that have been made up to that point.

If this is happening, I'm really bummed. I loved going to Aspen. 

I suppose we will still have access to the HPP weeks, so that's good at least. Of course, Hyatt could reach an agreement with the existing owners to sell back that inventory...who knows.


----------



## Sapper

travelhacker said:


> Someone is reporting the following on the facebook page:
> 
> They reached the necessary votes to not renew with Hyatt (despite 20% of the unit weeks being owned by the Portfolio system).
> 
> They intend to not renew with Hyatt. They have narrowed down to two different management groups. Allegedly the change will be effective 12/15.
> 
> They will need to honor any reservations that have been made up to that point.
> 
> If this is happening, I'm really bummed. I loved going to Aspen.
> 
> I suppose we will still have access to the HPP weeks, so that's good at least. Of course, Hyatt could reach an agreement with the existing owners to sell back that inventory...who knows.



I am shocked!


----------



## heathpack

Bummer


----------



## ivywag

Just a conspiracy theory:  St. Regis or Ritz Carlton could become the new management company thus keeping Grand Aspen under the Marriott umbrella.  This would avoid selling it with Hyatt/Welk if they decide to sell us. I guess that it would make a Welk/Hyatt sale less valuable so maybe not.  Also, presumably would open it up for trades from other Marriott owners which is what Ritz Aspen was seeking to avoid with their lawsuit. Just thinkin’


----------



## pacman777

ivywag said:


> Just a conspiracy theory:  St. Regis or Ritz Carlton could become the new management company thus keeping Grand Aspen under the Marriott umbrella.  This would avoid selling it with Hyatt/Welk if they decide to sell us. I guess that it would make a Welk/Hyatt sale less valuable so maybe not.  Also, presumably would open it up for trades from other Marriott owners which is what Ritz Aspen was seeking to avoid with their lawsuit. Just thinkin’


Now you’re thinking like a business person


----------



## Sapper

ivywag said:


> Just a conspiracy theory:  St. Regis or Ritz Carlton could become the new management company thus keeping Grand Aspen under the Marriott umbrella.  This would avoid selling it with Hyatt/Welk if they decide to sell us. I guess that it would make a Welk/Hyatt sale less valuable so maybe not.  Also, presumably would open it up for trades from other Marriott owners which is what Ritz Aspen was seeking to avoid with their lawsuit. Just thinkin’



I have trouble believing the owners would vote to jump out of the frying pan and into the fire.


----------



## RunCat

vacationtime1 said:


> If the HPP trust owns weeks, a change in the management company wouldn't by itself affect the trust's ownership of those weeks; owners (beneficiaries of the trust) would still have access to them under the terms of the trust.
> 
> However, the trust almost certainly has the right to buy and sell weeks, so the trust could sell those weeks and substitute Hyatt-managed weeks into the trust to replace them.



Not sure if there would really be any change for the weeks owned by HPP.  When Welk bought Northstar, the Hyatt owners were given the option to covert to the Welk system and some did. The rest were nominally still in the Hyatt system.  I suspect with the weeks in a trust, HPP could reserve/manage/use those weeks as they  choose.  
Albeit I don't know much about the situation in Aspen.


----------



## bdh

There was an owners (deeded week HRC and HPP Trust) vote back in May relative to keeping or removing Hyatt as the Management Company.  Approx 90% of deeded HRC week owners voted to remove - HPP Trust voted to keep.  With HPP Trust owning approx 25% of the weeks, the final tally of all owners was approx 70% to remove Hyatt.

A new management company is scheduled to be in place in December. Hyatt Grand Aspen will become an independent and will no longer be affiliated with HRC.  With Aspen becoming an independent, HPP and HRC members will no longer have access to the HRC deeded weeks via an internal exchange.  HPP Trust will retain their deeded weeks and HPP members will be able to reserve the HPP deeded weeks.  HRC members that are also HPP members will have access to the 25% of Aspen weeks that are in the HPP Trust.


----------



## dioxide45

ivywag said:


> Just a conspiracy theory:  St. Regis or Ritz Carlton could become the new management company thus keeping Grand Aspen under the Marriott umbrella.  This would avoid selling it with Hyatt/Welk if they decide to sell us. I guess that it would make a Welk/Hyatt sale less valuable so maybe not.  Also, presumably would open it up for trades from other Marriott owners which is what Ritz Aspen was seeking to avoid with their lawsuit. Just thinkin’


Probably more likely to go with a resort management company like Timbers Resorts. This is the one that several of the Ritz Carlton Residences went to after they left the Marriott umbrella.


----------



## RunCat

bdh said:


> There was an owners (deeded week HRC and HPP Trust) vote back in May relative to keeping or removing Hyatt as the Management Company.  Approx 90% of deeded HRC week owners voted to remove - HPP Trust voted to keep.  With HPP Trust owning approx 25% of the weeks, the final tally of all owners was approx 70% to remove Hyatt.
> 
> A new management company is scheduled to be in place in December. Hyatt Grand Aspen will become an independent and will no longer be affiliated with HRC.  With Aspen becoming an independent, HPP and HRC members will no longer have access to the HRC deeded weeks via an internal exchange.  HPP Trust will retain their deeded weeks and HPP members will be able to reserve the HPP deeded weeks.  HRC members that are also HPP members will have access to the 25% of Aspen weeks that are in the HPP Trust.



what was the issue that caused the vote?


----------



## cfabar1

I”m curious why they would want to leave the system.  I understand Aspen is amazing, but to me a huge part of the appeal is having access to several resorts within a family.  I think the old Hyatt system (the deeded weeks) managed that better than anyone.


----------



## heathpack

bdh said:


> There was an owners (deeded week HRC and HPP Trust) vote back in May relative to keeping or removing Hyatt as the Management Company.  Approx 90% of deeded HRC week owners voted to remove - HPP Trust voted to keep.  With HPP Trust owning approx 25% of the weeks, the final tally of all owners was approx 70% to remove Hyatt.
> 
> A new management company is scheduled to be in place in December. Hyatt Grand Aspen will become an independent and will no longer be affiliated with HRC.  With Aspen becoming an independent, HPP and HRC members will no longer have access to the HRC deeded weeks via an internal exchange.  HPP Trust will retain their deeded weeks and HPP members will be able to reserve the HPP deeded weeks.  HRC members that are also HPP members will have access to the 25% of Aspen weeks that are in the HPP Trust.



Aw I’m sorry to hear this.


----------



## youppi

cfabar1 said:


> I”m curious why they would want to leave the system.  I understand Aspen is amazing, but to me a huge part of the appeal is having access to several resorts within a family.  I think the old Hyatt system (the deeded weeks) managed that better than anyone.











						Suit: Hyatt Grand Aspen timeshares dropped in value
					

More than 560 owners of fractional units at the Hyatt Grand Aspen have seen their timeshares drop in value because of underhanded dealing by Hyatt Hotels, Interval Leisure Group




					www.aspentimes.com


----------



## bdh

RunCat said:


> what was the issue that caused the vote?


Same issue that was at the foundation of the HRC owner's lawsuit against HPP.  The deeded week owners felt that HPP had restricted their ability to reserve time at the property and diminished the value of their fractional interests.   With the HRC owner's losing the lawsuit against HPP, seems the owners found a different way to skin the cat.  



cfabar1 said:


> I”m curious why they would want to leave the system.  I understand Aspen is amazing, but to me a huge part of the appeal is having access to several resorts within a family.  I think the old Hyatt system (the deeded weeks) managed that better than anyone.



Grand Aspen units are fractional in lieu of TS - so each HRC owner gets 2 1/2 weeks of use a year (and some owners purchased two units giving them 5 weeks a year).  With Grand Aspen being similar to Highlands Inn and Sunset Harbor in that 80% to 90% of reservations are HRPP, the majority of Aspen owners do not exchange to other resorts.


----------



## Sapper

bdh said:


> There was an owners (deeded week HRC and HPP Trust) vote back in May relative to keeping or removing Hyatt as the Management Company.  Approx 90% of deeded HRC week owners voted to remove - HPP Trust voted to keep.  With HPP Trust owning approx 25% of the weeks, the final tally of all owners was approx 70% to remove Hyatt.
> 
> A new management company is scheduled to be in place in December. Hyatt Grand Aspen will become an independent and will no longer be affiliated with HRC.  With Aspen becoming an independent, HPP and HRC members will no longer have access to the HRC deeded weeks via an internal exchange.  HPP Trust will retain their deeded weeks and HPP members will be able to reserve the HPP deeded weeks.  HRC members that are also HPP members will have access to the 25% of Aspen weeks that are in the HPP Trust.



If the vote happened in May, how did we not hear about this? It’s huge news.

Also, if the vote happened in May, what was the vote for a few days ago?

Will HPP maintain the deeds they have in the trust, or since they no longer have management control of the property, will HPP sell off their owned deeds?


----------



## Sapper

bdh said:


> Same issue that was at the foundation of the HRC owner's lawsuit against HPP.  The deeded week owners felt that HPP had restricted their ability to reserve time at the property and diminished the value of their fractional interests.   With the HRC owner's losing the lawsuit against HPP, seems the owners found a different way to skin the cat.
> 
> 
> 
> Grand Aspen units are fractional in lieu of TS - so each HRC owner gets 2 1/2 weeks of use a year (and some owners purchased two units giving them 5 weeks a year).  With Grand Aspen being similar to Highlands Inn and Sunset Harbor in that 80% to 90% of reservations are HRPP, the majority of Aspen owners do not exchange to other resorts.



Yes and no. They have not yet removed the HPP owned deeds, which was their chief complaint in the lawsuit.

Might you mean Park Hyatt instead of Highlands Inn?


----------



## bdh

Sapper said:


> If the vote happened in May, how did we not hear about this? It’s huge news.
> 
> Also, if the vote happened in May, what was the vote for a few days ago?
> 
> Will HPP maintain the deeds they have in the trust, or since they no longer have management control of the property, will HPP sell off their owned deeds?



Hyatt is notoriously tight lipped - they would say S#@t if they had a mouthful of it.  And there's only 560 Grand Aspen HRC owners, seems their pretty quiet themselves - that said, they had to find a new resort manager and management company, so expect that would be better done without a lot of hoopla.

Grand Aspen will still be a desirable property, so I would not expect HPP to sell their deeded weeks at Aspen.  HPP could make Grand Aspen an "affiliated independent" for HPP owners to exchange into.  However since HPP members don't actually own anything, HPP trust can really do anything they want to with the weeks and remove the property from the list of HPP properties.


----------



## bdh

Sapper said:


> Yes and no. They have not yet removed the HPP owned deeds, which was their chief complaint in the lawsuit.
> 
> Might you mean Park Hyatt instead of Highlands Inn?



Agreed that they have not yet removed the HPP owned deeds.  However with removing Hyatt as the management company, they've eliminated the Hyatt wait list reservation confirmations and accordingly reduced the number of "outsiders" staying at the property.  There's no doubt that HPP is what broke the camels back at Grand Aspen for the deeded week HRC owners.  IE:  HRC exchanges were typically full week stays, just like the Grand Aspen owner's visits - but with HPP having 1, 2, 3, etc night stays, it turned the property into a hotel. 

No, I meant Highlands Inn - I do not know Park Hyatt's HRPP reservation numbers.  Year in and year out, Grand Aspen, Highlands Inn and Sunset Harbor are very high HRPP reservations.  I know that Highlands Inn and Sunset Harbor run about 92% HRPP. 

PS: I should have included Siesta Key as I expect they are high HRPP as well.


----------



## Kal

cfabar1 said:


> I”m curious why they would want to leave the system.  I understand Aspen is amazing, but to me a huge part of the appeal is having access to several resorts within a family.  I think the old Hyatt system (the deeded weeks) managed that better than anyone.


I really wonder why it took so long to get out of the HRC system.  Aspen is an ultra-prime property.  It's hard to imagine what other HRC resorts would be of any comparable interest to an Aspen owner.  Maui and Siesta Key come to mind, but those units are equally tightly held by owners at those resorts.  Given the nature of the HRC request system, it would even be very difficult for an Aspen owner to exchange into an alternate Aspen week.  So realistically, the HRC point value to Aspen owners is of low value.


----------



## ivywag

It seems to me that if the HPP units at Aspen remain and are available for HPP reservations that there will still be some chance of weeks' owners waitlisting for any HPP inventory which would be still available through the Club to Club Agreement.  Granted, there probably wouldn't be much and it would be the worst inventory, but maybe at least something.  Presumably each of the units owned by HPP is the full 2 1/2 weeks of ownership which would include some Mountain Season time.  That would help to fill up the resort during the mud season.  All of that said,  I'm sure that the Aspen owners want to rid themselves of the HPP units and will seek to do so.


----------



## travelhacker

I really like the Hyatt Grand Aspen and it is really nice. If I owned there I'm not sure I would trade out of it.

However, I think Hyatt aligned perfectly with how their deeds are structured, and I think owners will be disappointed when ultimately the issues that they give as reasons for wanting to break away from Hyatt will be present in other systems because they are limitations in the way the property was deeded.

Essentially, owners have a deeded week and they have flexibility in how they book their float time. If they don't use that float time, they can use it to trade into other properties. I mean, if it were me, I'd use all of my nights, but if you lived say on the East Coast, you may have trouble using the three days of your float time.

Owners will still own a 1/20th share of their unit, but they won't have anywhere the flexibility of potential rival systems and probably less trading options.

I know that owners feel like they are getting fleeced with their maintenance fees at around $5000 per year. However, I think Hyatt has done everything possible to keep the maintenance fees as low as they can (that's not the case for all properties).

Although I am not certain on the exact number. I believe it's around $5000. That $5000 per year covers 17 days of use ($5000 / 17 = $294) . On a per day basis that's not too far off from a place like Sunset Harbor ($1800 / 7 = $257). It's cheaper than places like the Hyatt Residence Club in Maui.

The finishes that the Hyatt Grand Aspen uses in comparison to a place like Sunset Harbor is a lot more high end and it's actually pretty impressive that they've been able to keep the dues as low as they are as they've had to do replacements and maintenance.

The Hyatt Grand Aspen also contains a lot of built in maintenance expenses that are pricey:
- Very high labor costs
- Sun is hard on everything in CO
- Snow removal expenses
- Ski Valet
- Valet Parking
- Daily Housekeeping

I'm sure the potential management companies will sweet talk their way in with the BoD, but when the rubber hits the road, I predict a lot of owners to have buyers remorse after the switch.

After reading the abstract of the lawsuit and the judge's verdict, I think more than anything this is the owners giving the middle finger to Hyatt and moving on without really thinking about the long-term consequences.


----------



## LovinTheTropics

well.... I have a 3 night stay there next week in a 1 bedroom
and a 7 night, 2 bedroom, ski week in December that somehow I lucked into via Interval.....

maybe it's saying good-bye.... really love the property


----------



## dms1709

I have a 4 night stay in January, hopefully they will honor it.


----------



## travelhacker

dms1709 said:


> I have a 4 night stay in January, hopefully they will honor it.


They will. When a resort leaves Hyatt, they must honor all existing reservations.


----------



## ocjohn

youppi said:


> Suit: Hyatt Grand Aspen timeshares dropped in value
> 
> 
> More than 560 owners of fractional units at the Hyatt Grand Aspen have seen their timeshares drop in value because of underhanded dealing by Hyatt Hotels, Interval Leisure Group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aspentimes.com



Does anyone have a clearer understanding of the deeded week owners' complaint than I do? (probably).

Hyatt buys a bunch of 2 1/2 week blocks, puts them in a trust, and dolls them out to HPP members.  They presumably paid market, and they pay the same dues as deeded week owners, right?  The advantage is HPP people get to book any number of nights instead of 1 week or 1/2 of a week, like internal HRC owners can.  But Hyatt has expenses in running the reservation system for portfolio owners.  I expect they paid for maid service incurred for every room "turn" too.  I don't see how this tanked owners' value?


----------



## dioxide45

ocjohn said:


> Does anyone have a clearer understanding of the deeded week owners' complaint than I do? (probably).
> 
> Hyatt buys a bunch of 2 1/2 week blocks, puts them in a trust, and dolls them out to HPP members.  They presumably paid market, and they pay the same dues as deeded week owners, right?  The advantage is HPP people get to book any number of nights instead of 1 week or 1/2 of a week, like internal HRC owners can.  But Hyatt has expenses in running the reservation system for portfolio owners.  I don't see how this tanked owners' value?


It didn't really. THe general fact that they bought a timeshare is what tanked their value. Just like the Ritz owners that sued. They would like to beleive they were buying real estate, but in the end they just bought a timeshare. In general timeshares lose at least 50% of their value right off the bat because that is what the overhead and marketing costs are. Many lost much more value than that. If anything, the HPP probably helped keep things propped up my being a paying MF owner.


----------



## boraxo

bdh said:


> A new management company is scheduled to be in place in December. Hyatt Grand Aspen will become an independent and will no longer be affiliated with HRC.  With Aspen becoming an independent, HPP and HRC members will no longer have access to the HRC deeded weeks via an internal exchange.  HPP Trust will retain their deeded weeks and HPP members will be able to reserve the HPP deeded weeks.  HRC members that are also HPP members will have access to the 25% of Aspen weeks that are in the HPP Trust.



Wow that’s a huge loss for me. I was looking forward to exchanging into a non peak week. Now virtually impossible as I don’t plan to convert to points.


----------



## dioxide45

You know this will be a big selling point bragged on by the salespeople to try to pitch HPP. Buy HPP so you can go to Hyatt Aspen!


----------



## travelhacker

Here’s an article talking about the management company that the owners selected:









						Hyatt loses Grand Aspen Resort management contract to East West
					

New contract to go into effect in December, current staff to remain in place




					www.aspendailynews.com


----------



## dioxide45

travelhacker said:


> Here’s an article talking about the management company that the owners selected:
> 
> 
> 
> Hyatt loses Grand Aspen Resort management contract to East West | News | aspendailynews.com


That link doesn't seem to work for me.


----------



## heathpack

dioxide45 said:


> That link doesn't seem to work for me.


it worked for me just fine


----------



## travelhacker

dioxide45 said:


> That link doesn't seem to work for me.


Could you try it now?


----------



## dioxide45

travelhacker said:


> Could you try it now?


I was able to find it by searching on their page, but the link does work now.


----------



## travelhacker

Just as a side note. I’ve stayed at the Hyatt mountain lodge several times and it is run by east west (and obviously still a part of the Hyatt system).

I don’t think they will have any exchange privileges.

It’s possible they will join an exchange as an independent, but I don’t think the owners value that.

My impression from owners is that the guests are the root cause of a lot of the maintenance issues at the resort.


----------



## dioxide45

travelhacker said:


> My impression from owners is that the guests are the root cause of a lot of the maintenance issues at the resort.


Certainly short stay HPP guests would put an added burden on housekeeping.


----------



## PerryKing

Yea! But for non Hyatt residence club reservations ( II or such) the Aspen club charges the guest a resort fee, a daily parking fee and short term cleaning fee etc. so I think they are being well compensated for the “ Guest “ they don’t seem to like” ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PerryKing

My HR club Hyatt Main Station in Breckenridge maintenance fee for a 3 bedroom / lock off for 2021 was about $5700. 

I think the Aspen 3 bedroom maintenance fee is more like in the $8000 plus range ! ?? 

Does anyone know for sure ?

And under the current “amenities” list that some one listed here they forgot to mention the French Locsitane bath amenities and the 2 or so new Cadillac Escalades they use for free airport and town shuttle service. ! And the included Valet parking service they provide. Primarily because of the difficulty to to drive down into the underground parking garage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PerryKing

travelhacker said:


> Just as a side note. I’ve stayed at the Hyatt mountain lodge several times and it is run by east west (and obviously still a part of the Hyatt system).
> 
> I don’t think they will have any exchange privileges.
> 
> It’s possible they will join an exchange as an independent, but I don’t think the owners value that.
> 
> My impression from owners is that the guests are the root cause of a lot of the maintenance issues at the resort.



the Hyatt Mountsin Lodge has a Hyatt employee Resort manager. All other functions of the HRC ML are just contracted out to East West.

 HRC Breckenridge used to be the same until the hired management company wanted to raise the cost of the contract so the Board did not want to pay the increased cost so they set up their own front desk, hired employees, and now the hyatt employee resort manager manages the front desk employees and the contractors they hire for things like housekerping etc.  

For instance: The resort manager at HRC  MSS - Breckenridge used to have Zero employees to manage.  Now he /she has 3 or 4 direct employees.  

In  Contrast the Hyatt residence club-Havienda Del Mar in Puerto Rico has( or at least before the hurricane ) about 52 employees that reported to the Hyatt resort manager and they were also Hyatt employees.


----------



## Ty1on

echino said:


> If the owners really vote not to renew management contract with Hyatt / Marriott, what then happens to the weeks owned by HPP trust? I guess HPP will continue owning it and consequently Hyatt Portfolio points owners will continue paying maintenance fees on those underlying weeks, but will no longer have access to book those weeks?



There is a good example to be found in Kauai Beach Villas.  Many of the intervals were converted into Club Wyndham and a few years ago, owners voted to drop Wyndham as the manager for Grand Pacific.

During GP management, intervals that were enrolled in Club Wyndham continued to be available to Club Wyndham members as before.  It just became an affiliate resort instead of a Wyndham managed resort.  Eventually, Wyndham wrested the management agreement back.  I think the only differences Club Wyndham felt under GP, whether they were converted KBV owners or outside members using points to book KBV, were lack of Wyndham sales weasels on property and the brand logo on employee name tags.


----------



## Sapper

PerryKing said:


> And under the current “amenities” list that some one listed here they forgot to mention the French Locsitane bath amenities and the 2 or so new Cadillac Escalades they use for free airport and town shuttle service. ! And the included Valet parking service they provide. Primarily because of the difficulty to to drive down into the underground parking garage.



I think they may have swapped out the Cadillacs:


----------



## Sapper

I did an in room internet speed test. The local area network is crazy fast. The slow one that looks like a cell phone is me testing the cell internet speed. The fast one is the local area guest network.


----------



## PerryKing

Good to know but looks like most all of the f us will never get to use their fast internet wifi at HGA ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunsetMaven

Hey guys - sorry I’m late to the game here. So TLR is basically aspen owners voted Hyatt out as Property manager but given the East West precedence at mountain lodge, we don’t know whether it means they’ll exit the HRC exchange system but even if they do, all reservations made prior to 12/5 will be honored?

@travelhacker


----------



## travelhacker

SunsetMaven said:


> Hey guys - sorry I’m late to the game here. So TLR is basically aspen owners voted Hyatt out as Property manager but given the East West precedence at mountain lodge, we don’t know whether it means they’ll exit the HRC exchange system but even if they do, all reservations made prior to 12/5 will be honored?
> 
> @travelhacker


From what I have read they will save 15% on their maintenance fees by kicking Hyatt out. 

This means there will no longer be exchanges into Hyatt Grand Aspen (outside of the 20ish percent of units that Hyatt owns in HPP). 

I would be surprised if they even join Interval or RCI. The prevailing thought from the owners is that the Hyatt guests (not owners) cause all the problems and long term they will save lots of money by not having the riff raff in their units. 

Any reservation that you make through the Hyatt system will be honored.


----------



## Sapper

Spoke with the GM today. He could not tell me much because it’s a work in progress, so they are still figuring things out. What he did say: Yes, the owners have voted to leave HRC. This will happen on December 5th. Any existing reservations will be honored. The new management company will be East West Hospitality. No new name for the property yet. The 20% of the property in the HPP will remain available to points program members (Assuming it will become available to everyone at the six month mark).


----------



## PerryKing

As for  the HPP available to HRC members (And  I hope available to both the  HRC an HPP members).   I just hope they don't try to tack on all the fees and taxes to HRC members reservations on Hyatt owned inventory  that they are currently  charging guest using rentals they obtained trough other channels.   Even including those made through the Hyatt Hotel reservation system.   Those fees and taxes can easily add up to $50 a day when staying,  with car parking.


----------



## SunsetMaven

Changes for Hyatt Residence Club Grand Aspen
					

Hyatt Residence Club is doling out some serious #VacationEnvy. Check it out!




					www.hyattresidenceclub.com
				




so basically hrc members can continue to get into aspen using Hyatt’s owned inventory I assume, with a 3 night minimum. Aspen owners are done with hrc system. And all reservations made prior to 12/2 date will be honored?

Is that about right?


----------



## Colorado Ski

From a reliable source was told that East West Resorts was taking over management


----------



## Quinte

Just checked today and you can see HPP units available to October 8, 2022.  Will check again on December 16, 2021, to see if new bookings continue to be available.


----------



## Sapper

Quinte said:


> Just checked today and you can see HPP units available to October 8, 2022.  Will check again on December 16, 2021, to see if new bookings continue to be available.



You are seeing HPP, NOT HRC.


----------



## dioxide45

Sapper said:


> You are seeing HPP, NOT HRC.


Does Aspen ever make it into the club booking window (6 months?). If it does, it would then be available to HRC owners to book with points?


----------



## JanT

I can see about 50 HRC available weeks through the end of April right now.  Nothing past that.



Sapper said:


> You are seeing HPP, NOT HRC.


----------



## JanT

Yes it does.  I can see about 50 weeks through the end of April that can be booked with HRC points.



dioxide45 said:


> Does Aspen ever make it into the club booking window (6 months?). If it does, it would then be available to HRC owners to book with points?


----------



## Sapper

dioxide45 said:


> Does Aspen ever make it into the club booking window (6 months?). If it does, it would then be available to HRC owners to book with points?


It does, but there will be much lower availability down the road.


----------



## Sapper

JanT said:


> I can see about 50 HRC available weeks through the end of April right now.  Nothing past that.



After 4 December the property will not have new HRC unit/weeks added to the availability. After that point, it will only be HPP units at six months out. That means folks like Quinte who have HPP will have the first access to them. Possibly the first good reason to own HPP.


----------



## PerryKing

Where did you do these test?  At the Hyatt Grand Aspen ?

PPK


----------



## skimeup

I got six days at Aspen in August (Saturday was too expensive) by booking one or two days at a time (and paying booking fees each time) - starting when HPP points became available to HRC members. Defnitely took perseverence but I did it.  Of course I didn't go - because COVID.  So bummed about this whole thing, but hopeful of repeating the one day at a time thing. 

In case anyone is interested, there is a nifty - comparatively cheap - hotel a block from the Hyatt.  Aspen Mountain Chalet.  Somewhat funky but well kept, very nice free breakfast, free parking.  Far from what you would get at the Hyatt but fffffhalf the price of any other hotel in Aspen.  They do have what you might need to store skis, etc.  mountainchalet.com


----------



## mjm1

Is there a way to confirm which size units and weeks at Aspen are owned by the Portfolio Program?

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## bdh

Just saw today's announcement.

The Aspen Mountain Residences


----------



## Colorado Ski

Anyone know if the owners bought out portfolio ownership?
Seems like that would be next step to rid the property of ant affiliation with the "empire lost"
Anyone know how legacy book units? Is there a waitlist?


----------



## dioxide45

Colorado Ski said:


> Anyone know if the owners bought out portfolio ownership?
> Seems like that would be next step to rid the property of ant affiliation with the "empire lost"
> Anyone know how legacy book units? Is there a waitlist?


It doesn't look like they bought out the HPP ownerships. First, they probably couldn't afford it unless they had a different developer come along with lots of cash and also people have reported seeing HPP inventory available out there to book in 2022.


----------



## Colorado Ski

6 months ago I would see both portfolio inventory and hrc listings.....how do legacy view pp uniys?


----------



## dioxide45

Colorado Ski said:


> 6 months ago I would see both portfolio inventory and hrc listings.....how do legacy view pp uniys?


You certainly won't see HRC inventory anymore, but you should still be able to see HPP, if available.


----------



## bdh

Colorado Ski said:


> Anyone know if the owners bought out portfolio ownership?
> Anyone know how legacy book units? Is there a waitlist?


The Aspen did not buy the HPP units.  

Doesn't matter if you're an HRC or HPP owner, available inventory is searched via the Hyatt Owner's website the way it always was .  Dioxide is correct, you won't see HRC inventory as Aspen is no longer part of the Hyatt Club - however you will see what Portfolio units are available.  FWIW: I'm seeing 39 HPP 7 day units available April 2, 2022 thru May 3, 2022.


----------



## travelhacker

bdh said:


> The Aspen did not buy the HPP units.
> 
> Doesn't matter if you're an HRC or HPP owner, available inventory is searched via the Hyatt Owner's website the way it always was .  Dioxide is correct, you won't see HRC inventory as Aspen is no longer part of the Hyatt Club - however you will see what Portfolio units are available.  FWIW: I'm seeing 39 HPP 7 day units available April 2, 2022 thru May 3, 2022.


Just a bit more detail.

HPP owners can book HRC inventory at 6 months, and HRC owners can book HPP inventory at 6 months.


----------



## mjm1

mjm1 said:


> Is there a way to confirm which size units and weeks at Aspen are owned by the Portfolio Program?
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike



Bump


----------



## Colorado Ski

Just entered in Dec 4- September 30(any u it, all nights)....nothing appeared


----------



## bdh

mjm1 said:


> Bump


Short answer - yes.

Longer answer:
You can ask HPP - doubt Hyatt will tell.
You can ask The Aspen - doubt they will tell.
Leaves you searching the county records - a slow process.


----------



## bdh

Colorado Ski said:


> Just entered in Dec 4- September 30(any u it, all nights)....nothing appeared



When searching "all nights" from Dec 10, 2021 to Nov, 30, 2022, it shows availability of 279 units.  

I have no idea why you can't see anything


----------



## Colorado Ski

Do I need to be a HPP to see availability?


----------



## travelhacker

OK, so I spent a few minutes and found the deed conveying the leftover units to the trust. It's actually more than I thought, and I don't have the time to post everything, but I will share what I found.

Go the Pitkin County Recorders site, located here:
Pitkin County Recorder

Search by reception number 639572:




Then click to load the document.

Starting on page 3, it lists all the unit weeks that were conveyed to the trust.

As an example, unit 1 has the following weeks in HPP:
5
9
12
27
28
31
33

Unit 2 has the following in HPP:
6
10
12
29
34
35

Unit 3 has:
5
6
12
28
30
32
35

Unit 4 has:
34
35

Unit 5 has:
8
31
32
34
35


----------



## travelhacker

There are a lot more units. Remember that each of these units is a 1/20th share, so there will be inventory from Weeks 36-50, 1-4 and 13 to I believe week 25 that is floating. Owners will have to duke it out with HPP to reserve float time.


----------



## travelhacker

On a side note....like some others have mentioned, there is now a reason to buy HPP


----------



## mjm1

I was told that there are 205 fixed units in HPP and each one comes with 10 floating days just like owners who bought fractional shares from the developer. Hyatt goes into the system at appropriate times to reserve units/weeks in the floating time. 

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## travelhacker

mjm1 said:


> I was told that there are 205 fixed units in HPP and each one comes with 10 floating days just like owners who bought fractional shares from the developer. Hyatt goes into the system at appropriate times to reserve units/weeks in the floating time.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike


It looks like it would match up with what I am seeing recorded with the county.


----------



## travelhacker

I found a fun part of the document:





Everything is listed as Even or Odd, so the bottom left is total points over 2 years, the second is total points per year. So there are 520,100 points in HPP that are from the Hyatt Grand Aspen.


----------



## Sapper

travelhacker said:


> On a side note....like some others have mentioned, there is now a reason to buy HPP


The only downside to that is the day MVC/Hyatt decides they want to liquidate the Aspen property as they no longer control it. HPP owners have zero say in where the underlying deed in the trust are.  I can see a situation where someone at MVC/Hyatt decides to assign points to Welk units, then swap deeds in order to keep the HPP Trust points consistent then remove the Aspen deeds and sell them off to generate revenue.


----------



## Sapper

Happened to be looking for something around midnight and noticed the name change from the Grand Aspen to A Portfolio Property, Aspen.

As an aside, my guess is this is how any new properties will be displayed in the future.


----------

